# sunblaster lighting t5ho



## noved (Jul 14, 2009)

My local hydroponics store sells SunBlaster t5ho. they are 6400k full spectrum and are priced quite low. Has anyone ever tried these or know anything about them and how they would work on an aquarium. I did actually buy one because of the price - $12 for a 4 foot 54w'er. I installed it today and it seems to cast a very yellow light on the tank. Mind you used it to swap out a 12000k light that came with my fixture. I might have just been used to the blue'ish look of that light. They also sell a 4 bulb fixture for $175.


----------

